# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > سوال: Remote Access Service

## archDevil

با سلام خدمت دوستان واساتید محترم عزیز
یه اطلاعات کاملی درباره Remote Access Service می خواستم اگه از دوستان کسی می تونه منو کمک کنه ممنون می شم. اگه یه مقاله نیز در این رابطه به من بدید که دیگه شاهکاره

----------

